# Stripped out external torx head bolt



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Easy out. Drill into the bolt. The easy out has reverse threads so as you tighten it into the bolt you will be turning the bolt counterclockwise.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Take a steel drift pin and hammer on the end of the bolt than buy a new quality socket and see if that will work. Being a head bolt , harden steel and will be hard to drill and I am not sure a easyout will even work.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

This sounds like a job for Superman Vicegrips.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

The bolt head is rounded ? How'd that happen ? 

You'll need to square the edges or cut new ones... 

Heat from the cutting / grinding may act to loosen the bolt. 

Use a torch to heat the bolt.

Rapidly Hit the bolt heads with light to medium force to break loose (ball peen)

Air chisel with a flat shank .. to hit and vibrate the bolt.

Aluminum heads ? Be cautious !


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

A 12 point socket has to be used on this, that's why it is very important a new socket be used. Not sure heating will help much, a lot of heat needed to reach the threads.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

First try vise grips. There are also many damaged nut sockets out there that claim to be able to grip almost anything. But it might be hard to find one that fits right and tight enough. One other option: take an angle grinder or Dremel... or better, a small air grinder, and shape the nut to accept a 6-point socket. Do it slowly test fitting your socket along the way. When it is close, hammer it on and give it a go.

Last resort, grind/cut the bolt head off and remove the cylinder head. Then it would be easy to spray penetrating oil in the stub and grab it with vice grips.

Good luck.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Unlikely to be able to get vise grips in there.








Might a bolt extractor work?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Unlikely to be able to get vise grips in there.


Yeah, if it's like that, you're probably right.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, that's the type of tool I was referring to. I have a set around here somewhere, but I haven't had occasion to try them yet. I will try them one of these days on the smaller bolts of my transmission oil pan whose heads are too rusty to take a chance with just standard sockets. I got these removal tools to "be prepared".




huesmann said:


> Unlikely to be able to get vise grips in there.
> 
> Might a bolt extractor work?
> View attachment 693735


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The old trick was to set a bigger nut on top of it and weld down thru the center of the nut to the top of the bolt. 
The head is likely warped.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there enough stud length available to put a thin nut and then a thin jam nut on? then you can extract with a regular socket head.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Tap what's left of the bolt head with a reverse thread tap and put a reverse thread nut on?

And soak the bolt in some penetrant (_not_ WD-40) before you try removing it?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like the OP is another one post wonder so we will never know how this turned out. I hate it when that happens!


----------

